# Compartment Syndrome



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 13, 2015)

Recently had a conversation with a local vet among the lifting community, and mentioned this to me. He had said it's happened to a few of his buddies from AAS use. It can be treated, but to me this was of concern. 

Compartment Syndrome according to the Mayo Clinc is:

'The pain and other symptoms associated with chronic exertional compartment syndrome may be characterized by:

Aching, burning or cramping pain in the affected limb — usually the lower leg
Tightness in the affected limb
Numbness or tingling in the affected limb
Weakness of the affected limb
Foot drop, in severe cases, if nerves in your legs are affected
Occasionally, swelling or bulging as a result of a muscle hernia
Pain due to chronic exertional compartment syndrome typically follows this pattern:

Begins soon after you start exercising the affected limb
Progressively worsens as long as you exercise
Stops within 30 minutes after the affected limb comes to rest
Over time, may begin to persist longer after exercise, possibly lingering for a day or two
Taking a complete break from exercise or performing only low-impact activity may relieve your symptoms, but usually only temporarily. Once you take up running again, for instance, those familiar symptoms usually come back.'

-GS


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2015)

It's not caused by aas. There was a high school football team and they were all using creatine. A bunch of them were admitted at the er for compartment syndrome. They tried to blame the creatine too.

Overtraining and trauma to the muscle... that will cause it.  It's unpredictable almost. People need to stop trying to point fingers every time there is a new case. What's next chocolate milk causes it?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 14, 2015)

Came wanting to read about people hoarding those cooler lunch bags that Steelers linked to...left disappointed...


----------

